# What's your favourite monster?



## Aeolus14Umbra (Mar 1, 2004)

What is your favourite monster - from movies, TV, literature, mythology...REAL LIFE??

I think Earth culture is full of great monsters.

I'll take a dunk & nominate: GHIDRAH (the 3-headed space dragon!)...(this princess (she?ha ha) debuted in Toho's brilliant "Ghidrah: The Three Headed Monster" (1965)!!!)...Each dragon head has a different sound, a different laser beam, a different personality - HA HA!


----------



## Pathless (Mar 1, 2004)

Cookie Monster


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, my all-time fave is of course Godzilla.  If I had to choose another I'd maybe go with King Kong as he evokes some sympathy as well as 'shock and awe'.  For monsters from books I'd have to go with Smaug.  He was my first love  and the reason I got into dragons.

Honorable mention to Mothra because he's so improbable as a monster but also has the coolest 'accomplices', the singing miniature twins.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 1, 2004)

Frankenstein's monster. Because one way or another the real monster is humanity.


And also in a way because the maid who made a monster (Mary Shelley) can possibly be credited with having written the earliest modern SF tale as well, even if it sits more comfortably in the horror shelves.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 5, 2004)

It has got to be Cthulhu, he eats all. 

And he has tentacles, and nukes only make him mad.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 11, 2004)

Plus he is very good with the kids:


----------



## aftermath (Mar 11, 2004)

fav monster- dragon they are bloody cool


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 11, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> Plus he is very good with the kids


Yes, he eats them all.


----------



## G-borg (Apr 21, 2004)

The Rancor. Definetely the Rancor!


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, showing my ignorance here. What is the Rancor?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

Return of the Jedi - big gnarly beast, in the pit beneath's Jabba's palace, that Luke defeats with a bone and quick timing. (And I always felt sorry for the keeper, who bursts into tears after!).


----------



## Esioul (Apr 21, 2004)

Tollund Man. *Shudder*. He has such a scary face. That said, the Banshee still scares me quite a lot.


----------



## Cordalas (Apr 21, 2004)

Does Quetzovercoatl count as a monster?   

Anyone who has read "Eric" by Terry Pratchett will know what I mean...


----------



## Esioul (Apr 21, 2004)

Isn't he an Aztec god?

I've only read one Pratchett.


----------



## Myla Starchild (Apr 21, 2004)

My fave would be hmmm....  Smaug, or the Balrog.  Or Torak from Eddings' books - but then he's not really a monster...


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 22, 2004)

The predator, or shoggoths (?). That shoggoth in At The Mountains of Madness scared the hell out of me. There's something about a bubbly, tractomorphic blob that freaks me. Actually, definitely the ghouls in Pickman's Model. is it me, or does Lovecraft have both the coolest monsters and the most suggestive name in horror fiction? Especially if the H P stood for high-power. sorry, I'll be quite. heh.


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Brian.
Good choice.


----------



## G-borg (Apr 22, 2004)

Come to think of it my favourite monster must be the vase from Final Fantasy X

For those of you who haven't played this game:
In a common storeroom I went around picking up items and searching through the area. I stumbled upon a vase that might hold some more interesting powerups. I pressed the X button on my controller to check it out and this message appeared on the screen:

"It's really a monster!"

Next thing I know I'm battling a huge zombie dragon from outer space....
Hilarious


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 22, 2004)

*Ahem* - new HP Lovecraft board set up here.


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 22, 2004)

Great topic!!! What a tough choice...but I'd have to go with a werewolf. The transformation really intrigues me...from a man or woman into a beast, a killing machine, the combination of a wild pack dog and a brutal remorseless human.

I loved Silver Bullet/Cycle of the Werewolf.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 25, 2004)

There are so many "monsters"... And I have quite a few favourites... Not sure if they are all considered monsters, but here goes:

Death (and Death of Rats) - Terry Pratchett's books
Bubba Fett - Star Wars Movies
"The Phantoms" - Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within (Movie)
Creature from the ID - Forbidden Planet (Movie)
Darkness - Played by Tim Curry in Legend (Movie)
Emperor Jagang (The Dreamwalker) - Terry Goodkind's books
The Dragons - Reign of Fire (Movie)
Balrog - Lord of the Rings (Movie)

That's all for the moment, but I'm sure I can think up more...


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim Curry played Darkness? I never knew that. The Forbidden Planet creatures were cool, but surely you mean Boba Fett and not Bubba. (He was human actually...could he be considered a monster?)


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 26, 2004)

The Alien from the Alien series. I have been obsessed with that thing since i was 5. Is there anything more frightening than the possibility of a baby bursting from your chest? Maybe it growing up and eating you?

I have always had a soft spot for Zombies. Especially the walking dead from George A Romero's movies. They scare the hell out of me, and I just turned 28 last week


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 26, 2004)

Morning Star said:
			
		

> Tim Curry played Darkness?


I feel it was one of his best performances.  Admittedly a great deal of credit goes to his make-up artists but he had the attitude to back up the costume.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 27, 2004)

> Tim Curry played Darkness? I never knew that. The Forbidden Planet creatures were cool, but surely you mean Boba Fett and not Bubba. (He was human actually...could he be considered a monster?)


Of course it was Tim Curry!!! None other!!! [Aren't I always here to educate you???  )

The Forbidden Planet creature from the ID was created by Disney...

And as far as the species of monster, I was always told that "there are monsters in the world, and they tend to be human shaped"... Scared the living daylights out of me!!! So, I see no problem with having human monsters...

And to add to the list - Darth Vader, and Darth Maul!!!


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 27, 2004)

The werewolf from the Canadian movie Ginger Snaps. The best werewolf movie ever. Especially when she's only half-wolf and is trying to seduce that guy whose name escapes me.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh wow, polymorphikos, I'll have to second you on that! She looks so frightening and yet still alluring at that point - very chilling!!!


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## erickad71 (Jun 17, 2004)

That is definitely scary!


----------



## Nickler (Jun 17, 2004)

ok, well i cant think or a favorite, but how bout scarriest. The scariest monster found on our planet, and probably in any fictional peice that i can think of is the jellyfish.

Second is the "Forged" in Hobbs' Farrseer series, they are basicaly zombies but arent un-dead so they are humans that will savagely eat another human alive just because they are hungry. Just try and think of a worse way to go than being eates alive by other human beings.


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Nickler, just thought I let you know that recent studies have shown Global Warming and pollution to be having an interesting effect on jellyfish, not only are they increasing in numbers, they are also getting bigger.

They freak me out too.


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 17, 2004)

Nickler said:
			
		

> Second is the "Forged" in Hobbs' Farrseer series, they are basicaly zombies but arent un-dead so they are humans that will savagely eat another human alive just because they are hungry. Just try and think of a worse way to go than being eates alive by other human beings.


Being swallowed whole by a giant anaconda and then spat out, and then swallowed again. Or being consumed alive by non-paralysing ants. Or being fleyed by a demon and having your mind sucked out of your head whilst all the horrors of a thousand maniacs are dancing and screaming around you.

I have issues.


----------



## Nickler (Jun 17, 2004)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> Or being fleyed by a demon and having your mind sucked out of your head whilst all the horrors of a thousand maniacs are dancing and screaming around you.


ok, i admit that that would be worse, but how bad could being swallowed whole by a big snake be? i mean you're whole. Now ants could be bad, but i would still take a swarm of ants over a hungry human any day.


----------



## Ivo (Jun 25, 2004)

GORN!!!  Die Kirk, DIE!!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 28, 2004)

The Others.


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jul 13, 2004)

Hmmm...that's a good one. I've got a few of 'em.

*The Predator* - most efficent killer ever created. The other day I was in the woods and I heard the sound the Predator makes when it breathes. I looked up into a tree, kinda freakin' out, and it was a woodpecker....I'm an idiot! But yeah, the Predator just has a great look and wicked weapons.

*Gryphons* - I guess they're more of a beast, but I'm putting them into the monster category b/c I love 'em. They're the perfect steed. They fly, can fight and screech when swooping into battle.

*Vampires* - They're monsters. They have soo many abilities. I'm fascinated with them. Especially mindless, bloodthirsty ones...

*Sea Monsters* - Just sea monsters in general, no matter what they are. Mostly b/c people are virtually defenseless in water compared to a creature that lives in the stuff. I just imagine huge teeth and tentacles....wowzers.


----------



## RZD (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, Cthulu is hard to beat.  Being miles high, and all.  But he's in a different class of monsters.  He's a _god._

I'd have to say that my favorite monsters are the xenomorphs, from the _Alien_ movies.


----------



## **Elentari** (Jul 19, 2004)

Ungoliant. must bee the freakiest spider ever...


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok, probably showing my ignorance here ...but what story is Ungoliant from?


----------



## **Elentari** (Jul 20, 2004)

ungoliant is from "silmarillion". and it's actually mentioned once in LotR, in the chapter about shelob.


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks, I'm so bad with names at times.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 21, 2004)

The Yorkshire Ripper.


----------



## Liadan (Jul 28, 2004)

If I was to pick a monster from folktales I would pick a Sphinx or any kind of troll were you have to answer a riddle to get past. I am really bad at riddles and they would end up killing me.  

If i picked a character out of a book it would be Brother from the Bone Doll Twin by Lynn Flewelling. He's just creepy!


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 29, 2004)

How about The Nothing from The Never Ending story.  I don't know if it really counts as a monster but I always thought it was a pretty cool idea.  I mean, how can you stop nothing??

Of course, while not my fave, Audry II from Little Shop of Horrors holds my all time "Kept me up all friggen night" award.  Saw it when I was about 5 years old and it caused me to spend many a sleepless night thinking that the "big monster plant" was in my room and would eat me if I got out of bed.  I had one overactive imagination as a kid.

Anyway, if you'll excuse me, I have to go replace the bulb in my night light.

gEEk


----------



## Cricket (Aug 3, 2004)

Alien......I believe that this monster is the most frightening ever. The first time I saw this movie I was quite scared.


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 11, 2004)

Predator...


----------



## WolvenShaman (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmmm....  If we're talking movies, probably the Dobermans in Resident Evil, or the Hippogriff from the third Harry Potter movie.  All in all I'm a huge fan of the animal-type monsters.  The more teeth and claws it has, the more cuddly I find it *L*

 Kinda messed up, huh?


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 7, 2004)

Definetly the bunny rabbit from the holy grail


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 7, 2004)

Throw the Holy Hand grenade!!!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2004)

Favorite - ComPewter from the man from mundinia
Scariest - Jullian Sands in Warlock


----------



## igneouscarl (Sep 11, 2004)

'The ones we do not speak of' from the recently released Village- for being too tall and walking funny.


----------



## Stephanie Summerton (Sep 12, 2004)

Dracula!!!!  If you call him a monster.....................


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'd probably group Dracula in with the monsters.  I was never a big fan of Dracula though.  I usually like 'over the top' stuff but for some reason Dracula was too cheesy for me.  No, it doesn't make good sense for a Godzilla fan to say Dracula is too cheesy; but then again, I rarely make good sense


----------



## aurelio (Sep 14, 2004)

This is traveling a different, less scifi vein, but has anyone seen the old B&W film, "The Little Foxes"???

It was first a Lillian Hellman play and then the movie was directed by William Wyler back in the 40's.  It takes place in the old American south.

Anyway, Bette Davis's character is the closest thing to a human monster I have ever seen.  If you've never seen it, it's worth a look.  She'll freak you out.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 16, 2004)

Actually mine would have to be the werewolf/vampire hybrid from underworld he ruled.


----------



## foxxglove (Sep 16, 2004)

The clown from IT, again... Tim Curry


----------



## Arwynn (Sep 16, 2004)

i agree with GeEk's monster... the nothing really freaked me out when i was a kid..the never ending story was a favorite book/movie.

hmm..what other monsters..i'd say the monsters from "where the wild things are" 
are pretty darn scary! well, to my son anyways!'


----------



## Frost (Sep 16, 2004)

The scariestfor me has to be the Wolf (Chief of the Queens secret police) in the film of The Lion, Witch and the wardrobe.

My favourite monster would have to be an orc.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 17, 2004)

Joshua from GRR Martin's Favre Dream. Brilliant character (he's a vampire, by the way  )


----------



## sable cat (Oct 1, 2004)

I don’t know why but I like werewolves and vampires. I am not riley into horror but there is something about the taboos that are related to these two creature that I find both interesting and disturbing.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 1, 2004)

_I like Alien and Species and Buffy the Vampire slayer and I like Angel especially when they traveled through a dimention to a demon world and they saved both Fred and Cordilia. I felt so sad after they brought Fred back to Angel's hottel she looked so sad and pethetic it made me cry. I like emotional shows to. Another series that had allot of emotion in it to was Captain Janeway of Voyager. Scary or horor emotional shows. I think the most shoking show I ever saw was The passion of the Christ, anyone week of heart I recomend you don't go see it._


_http://www.webspawner.com/users/cindy1945/index.html _


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 1, 2004)

I inderstand the monsters in Alien were designed by HR Giger. Supremely creepy stuff.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 2, 2004)

_Yes creepy is right, they look so real, wonderfull special affects. When i watched the alien series I found myself sitting at the ege of my seat like a little kid and sometimes digging my nails into my spouces leg on some of the more intense parts._


_http://www.webspawner.com/users/cindy1945/index.html _


----------



## Beregond (Oct 3, 2004)

*I like the Balrogs in The Lord of the Rings.*


----------



## EffervescingElephant (Oct 12, 2004)

I think my favourite movie monster is still the Cyclops from "The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad".  The best telly monster has to come from "Doctor Who" so I'll choose... the one from "The Brain of Morbius".

 Can you count Ben Grimm (The Thing from "The Fantastic Four") as a monster?  He's my favourite comics character.

 I can't think of a better literary monstie than good old Cthulhu.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 12, 2004)

Poor Ben..labelled as a monster! Haha, yeah I think you could count him, geez, if I saw a seven foot tall pile of orange bricks running towards me cursing, I'd need a change of shorts.


----------



## Cricket (Oct 13, 2004)

Favorite????........or....scariest?..........Alien!!!


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 13, 2004)

*MOOOOOOOnsters!!!! Run for the hills! Monsters monters everywhere and 99% of them are born of your own imagination.  *

_Nice pic Kricket you look like a little angel _


----------



## Cricket (Oct 15, 2004)

Maryjane said:
			
		

> *MOOOOOOOnsters!!!! Run for the hills! Monsters monters everywhere and 99% of them are born of your own imagination.  *
> 
> _Nice pic Kricket you look like a little angel _


I had to keep the mouth closed because I have the braces. Also, at the last moment, my friend said, "Cricket! You have the lipstick on your teeth!" So, that is the story of this picture.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 15, 2004)

_Cricket I think you would look prety even in a pair of farmers coverals and a straw hat chewing on a straw revealing your braces. A princes right up there among the rest of us princesses _

_Here is a moster! Better get your magic sword under the bed _


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 16, 2004)

The Martians from The War of the Worlds


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 16, 2004)

_The scariest moster I ever see was when Lutenant Checofski, a crew mate on star ship Star Runner got caught in the gravitational pull of a black hole and sucked over event horizon and spit back out all rearanged. The lesson is, never use a transporter near a black hole  . _


----------



## TGirlPaula (Oct 16, 2004)

My favourite monster?  Cecil, the Seasick Sea Serpent.  Anyone old enough to have seen it on the telly?


----------



## EffervescingElephant (Oct 17, 2004)

TGirlPaula said:
			
		

> My favourite monster? Cecil, the Seasick Sea Serpent. Anyone old enough to have seen it on the telly?


 "Beany & Cecil?" - yeah, I remember that.  A Bob Clampett cartoon I think.
 Didn't Cecil have nostrils like sink plungers?


----------



## Lucifer (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm, in no particular order:

Darkness, as pictured above.

The Skekses from "The Dark Crystal" scared the pants of me when I was little.  I also found Ohgra and the Garthem scary too.

The Aliens from the Alien series, although I also found them strangely sexy as well for some reason (not as face huggers or chest bursters [which allowed me to make up my mind at an exqusitely early age that I'd rather die than give birth] but as the seductive, sleek, black n' shiny adult version.)  So when things got a little erotic between Ripley and the Alien in "Alien Resurrection" my reaction was, "I am not alone! Bring it on!"

From "The Neverending Story," the dog-wolf thing scared me to pieces, but now looks completely dreadful and scraggly.  Sorry, but I can't remember his name.  (Time passes) Oh, it's Gmork.  Ha ha!  He's definately not scary now.

I love werewolves, but as sympathetic characters a la Remus Lupin.  [OT: Is there anything out there that portrays werewolves in a positive light with control over their abilities?]  

Ghosts of all descriptions still set me up on my toes and stand my hair on end.  "The Others," "The Shining" (the book, not the movies!), "The Sixth Sense," "The Ring," and "Stir of Echoes," all upset me to no end.

Finally, I just finished watching "Kingdom Hospital," a mini-series by Stephen King that was 15 incredibly wonderful-strange hours.  There is an anteater-based creature in the series with a mouth full of extremely sharp teeth called "Antubis."  I love him very much, both because he is Anubis, and because he becomes a very attractive male for absolutely no discernable reason towards the end.  He's created with the best CGI I've ever seen; most of the time, he looks more like an animatronic piece than computer generated.  He's also scary: when he decides it's time to put the smackdown on a baddie, he rips out hearts with his huge claws.  Rather unpleasant.

Finally, even though I am not Christian, Satan is a damn scary concept.  Evil for the sake of evil always scares me.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 27, 2004)

Your feeling of the Alien being 'sexy' is not that far off the mark. The concept was done by H.R Giger, who always combines strong feminine and higlhy sexual overtones in his depictions of cyber-metallic creatures.

I know what you mean about Gmork, those eyes in the hole scared the pants out of me when I was little, but he looks seriously less menacing now.


----------



## Lucifer (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Star said:
			
		

> Your feeling of the Alien being 'sexy' is not that far off the mark. The concept was done by H.R Giger, who always combines strong feminine and higlhy sexual overtones in his depictions of cyber-metallic creatures.


I used to have the H. R. Giger tarot deck, but I didn't like using it.

I think that the Aliens have gotten a little thicker and less sleek and mean than before.  In the firest, second, and third films they were these smooth, bizarre, chitinous things, then in the fourth film they almost possessed the appearance of a man in a suit (except for the underwater sequence.)  Then Ripley's Alien-human hybrid child was so poorly created as to be laughable.  If I remember right, Giger had refused to have anything to do with the series, or they stopped using him as a consultant - something along those lines.  It really showed in "Resurrection."


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi lucy welcome to the boards, enjoy your time.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 27, 2004)

My favourite depiction of the Alien was of course in the first and second film, especially the "warrior" form in the second one.

I hate the appearance of the Aliens after that, the one in 3 was excusable as it was an alien/dog hybrid...but you are right, their skin is mottled and they are almost plant like. Very un-scary. 

Don't even get me started on the human-alien-turd-thing.


----------



## Lucifer (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank you for the greeting, Seth.  I hope I won't be too much of a bratty, mouthy pain.

Human-alien-turd-thing . . . oh Morning Star, that is so aptly put.  Did anyone think that alien was a good creation?  It looked so slipshod, last minute, and ridiculous.  While I was supposed to be tearful over Ripley killing her baby, I was thinking, "Kill it, kill it!"  Little alien brains, floating through space . . .


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 28, 2004)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Thank you for the greeting, Seth. I hope I won't be too much of a bratty, mouthy pain.


You'll have to fight a couple of people for that title...  ...hehehe 

Welcome from me too, glad you found us.


----------



## Maledoro (Oct 31, 2004)

My favorite beastie is the titular critter in _Alien_.


----------



## Morning Star (Nov 1, 2004)

Maledoro said:
			
		

>


Love that smiley!


----------



## Maledoro (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Star said:
			
		

> Love that smiley!


Thank you!


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 23, 2005)

*My favorite 'monster' (if you can term it as such) has to be a dragon there is nothing as awe inspiring as them. 

I love Griffons, Ents, Centaurs, Couatls, Naga..... 
*


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 25, 2007)

> fav monster- dragon they are bloody cool


 
Love a good dragon.  The first dragon I recall was from Jabberwocky, maybe not a great film but the dragon was pretty good, although I saw this movie again not so long ago and I don't think it was as impressive as I remember.
I liked the dragons in Reign of Fire, although there could have been more, but they were a pretty mean bunch.  The movie itself was so so.
I didnt really like the dragon in Dragonheart, maybe because he could talk and it just didnt jell with me but he didnt look very tough either.
Does anyone else have a good dragon move worth mentioning?????


----------



## Talysia (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree that dragons are the best mythical/fantasy creatures.  Sadly, though, I haven't seen a good movie with dragons in for quite a while, and the ones I have seen recently were all anime movies/series.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 25, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
  The jaws that bite, the claws that catch![/SIZE]


----------



## K. Riehl (Apr 25, 2007)

The shapechanging alien from "_The Thing_". Even it's blood is alive and will take over your body.


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 25, 2007)

The Jabberwock has been a favourite since I first met it in grade school. The eyes of flame and all. I guess the huge attraction here was NOT being told exactly what it looked like. I could and still do imagine.

Then came Godzilla whom I'll always love. I grew up watching him on television along with Ultra Man. I gained a great deal of respect for a city that could survive being levelled every single week.

Then I met the Alien and oh my ... that's a sexy beast if ever there was one. Admittedly it's hard to choose when Predator gets introduced into the equation but Alien is beautiful.

Cthulhu and Ithaqua are in a league of their own. A dreaming god in a cyclopean underwater city and one who walks the winds. That's hard to beat for sheer allure.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 25, 2007)

The thing that shows up in the opening sequence of the Mummy, you know,the shapeless,oozing mass


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes Alien is pretty good.  I was barracking for him in Alien Vs Predator (on the side of the loser) Not that Predator is shabby but he is to human like to be a real monster!!!


----------



## Ragnar (Apr 25, 2007)

The Blob.


----------



## gully_foyle (Apr 26, 2007)

Alien, without a doubt, though I didn't see its last outing. Mike from Monster's Inc (under advice from my daughter), and whatever the hell was lurking in the woods in The Evil Dead.


----------

